# Sperm Banks



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I've never made a deposit and am confident that I never would. However, when I was at university, a housemate of mine was borderline destitute and so investigated the local sperm bank.

He couldn't bring himself to make a deposit but when he realised that they paid Â£17.50 a load, he was destraught at the thought of all that cash he'd let slip through his fingers.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I am banned from my local sperm bank...I have been a heavy contributor for a long time and they have little Vlastans popping up all the country now!! ;D ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> I am banned from my local sperm bank...I have been a heavy contributor for a long time and they have little Vlastans popping up all the country now!! Â ;D ;D


That's scary


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> I am banned from my local sperm bank...I have been a heavy contributor for a long time


You upset the wife vlastan ?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> I am banned from my local sperm bank...I have been a heavy contributor for a long time and they have little Vlastans popping up all the country now!! Â ;D ;D


[smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=klingon.gif] [smiley=devil.gif] God forbid! W****r.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I made lots of money as a student. I made money...by having fun!!

I know you are all jealous now...but I am so happy to see the seeds of my efforts walking about now!! ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> I know you are all jealous now...but I am so happy to see the seeds of my efforts walking about now!! Â ;D


This is turning into a horror story now


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

An 'Eraser head' horror story 

or, Thriller, Michael Jackson.

Scary :'(


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Havent you heard Vlastan, the said offspring are now by law able to trace the donor.
Just think of it, be like the boys from Brazil all over again.
Start saving up Daddy. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Come to daddy!! ;D LOL


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Some things on here are just crazy enough to be true


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Some things on here are just crazy enough to be true Â


Yeah...just like having 6 exhausts stiking out of a TT!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Vlastan do you have children? I can't remember you ever mentioning them?

Lisa


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Lisa , I think with his personal penchant that is physically impossible.

Maybe that's Nature's way of protecting the rest of the Human Race .

So there is a positive outcome to all this disgusting filth that he keeps pasting all over this Forum, sigh.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Lisa , I think with his personal penchant that is physically impossible.
> 
> Maybe that's Nature's way of protecting the rest of the Human Race .
> 
> So there is a positive outcome to all this disgusting filth that he keeps pasting all over this Forum, Â sigh.


That's funny,i was going to post something very similar earlier ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Remember protection is better than prevention if you sleep about!!!


Sleeping about - I think it's all in his imagination. I would be horrified to see what he sleeps about with.



> Vlastan do you have children? I can't remember you ever mentioning them


He has a wife, apparently. As he has degraded her so much due to his postings on the forum, he is too ashamed to bring her to any of the meets.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Don't behave like an idiot Paul and don't you dare talk about my wife!! 

She is not degraded at all.

I never met your wife and I never said anything about her. You have lost any kind of respect and you should behave better. If you have a problem with me you take it with me not my wife.


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

> I am banned from my local sperm bank


Probably making too many withdrawals   

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Probably making too many withdrawals Â
> 
> Bash
> www.bashthemonkey.com


LOL! ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

My business partner has a great story about sperm banks..

He and his wife were at a very swanky dinner party, held by some particularly upper crust people.. somehow after dinner the talk turned to vasectomies. Now my BP was a little worse for wear at this stage of the evening, and announced that he had had the snip.

'Did you save any of your sperm at a bank incase you change your mind?' asked the hostess..

'No but I think there's some on a tissue down the back of the bedside cabinet' was his response...

Most certainly a, 'I'll get me coat' scenario


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

This guy has proved very irresponsible. Vasectomies are not always reversible, so he may suffer in the future.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2003)

LOL  are you talking from experience Vlastan :.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Of course not.


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

The funniest thing that someone said to my old boss just before he got the chop was 'At least your wife can swallow now its fat free'

Giggles

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------

